# Planet Waves



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have used PLanet Waves cables for a few years now with no problems whatsoever. About 8 months ago I bought one of their 20 foot custom cables to go from guitar to the start of my board. The first one crapped out ( intermitent signal drop like it was broken inside, I could replicate my wiggling the end plugged into my pedal, same thing if I tried plugged into an amp, so it definatly was the cord) after 4 months. The 2nd one crapped out the same way after almost 4 months. the 3rd one (free lifetime replacement) I got last week and it crapped out today. I have 6 of their 10 footers custom cables and never had a problem. Was someone asleep at QC on the 20 foot line? Anyone else have this type of experiance.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope, they all work great for me. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Planet Waves products*

Yeah I have. L&M has replaced two of my Planet Waves cables but one was 15ft and the other 10ft. When I took mine in, they threw it in a reject box that had quite a few other bad PW cables.

Now my PW tuning pedal is on the blink. I hope they'll replace that too!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

drift_boat said:


> Yeah I have. L&M has replaced two of my Planet Waves cables but one was 15ft and the other 10ft. When I took mine in, they threw it in a reject box that had quite a few other bad PW cables.
> 
> Now my PW tuning pedal is on the blink. I hope they'll replace that too!


Nice to know it's just not me......


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep. I've had them conk out too. Only ever had their 20 footers.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

yeah, they seem like a really well marketed brand with a few disappointing products


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They've got a way of growing feet at gigs too.

Cords nowadays are much better than they were 30 years ago. Still, having backups is a good idea. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Soldering irons are cheap too! 

I don't know if I could justify the extra $$ for Planet Waves cables. To me, its kind of like Monster Cables. Wire quality is a lot better then it was like Mooh said.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a 15' take a dump too. L&M gave me my money back. I didn't really like how they sound.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Frankly, I must be pretty light on cables as I don't jump around or walk all over my cables anymore, but they do see a lot of use in the lesson studio, light gigging, practices. Any cable needs care though, they're not indestructible. It's kind of amazing that PW will back cords when there's a lot of potential for damage.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've had my 10' for years. it has been seriously abused, and never fails me.

the bassist and i just picked up 20' cables and both work well.

but the 10' cable i bought for my brother as a christmas gift was DOA.

-dh


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I had a 20 footer crap out on my recently.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

The cheap PW patch cords don't seem to last too long for me. Not gonna buy them again!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Most of my pedal cords are Yorkville branded and I've never had any fail. What's to fail when they get plugged in and stay there for weeks or months? Most of my other cords are Planet Waves. I don't how many times I've rolled my swivel chair over one of my 10' cords, and a 20' cord gets walked on all the time without issue. But, nothing lasts forever.

I spoke briefly yesterday with my local retailer and if I understood him correctly, he said that the cheaper PW cables (Classic?) are returned much more frequently than the better ones...naturally. Unless the item is crap from the get-go, I bet mistreatment is a huge part of the equation. What qualifies mistreatment is pretty subjective though.

I still have several old Canare/Switchcraft cables I made up years ago (thanks to www.loudspeakers.ca). The only time the Canare cable failed was when it got caught in scaffolding.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I don't how many times I've rolled my swivel chair over one of my 10' cords........Peace, Mooh.


...ha! ha! ha!

you too, eh???

my guitar cable and the wheels of my swivel chair just cannot leave each other alone...drives me right up the wall!!!!

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm actually considering rearranging the teaching studio just so I don't run over my cord so much. I'll run over it, then stand up, sometimes also with my foot firmly planted on the cord, then sometimes use words that only an inmate would understand. Thankfully I haven't traumatised some innocent student yet, though there's still the likelihood. 

Blame the cord.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*me too*

so, i had one of the 20 footers go too. i bought it because i wanted the kill switch in the cable.

i took it back to the music store and of course they didn't have any more, they are on order. a week later, still on order. a week later still on freekin order.

i am going to write to planet waves and complain. maybe they'll send me another crappy cable.

i had a whirlwind cable for about 10 years before i had problems with it. i still have the original fender cable that came with my strat plus 10 years ago. planet waves, maybe 8 months.


needless to sayy i'm frustrated.


----------

